# Give a thanks to Kenny Mann



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Giving a thanks to Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast Marine. Bought a Pathfinder and on the test run had no issues (didn't run it like I should have). On my maiden voyage here I ran it up and at high rpm's the over heat buzzer came on. The impeller and housing was new and I replaced the thermostats but I noticed I wasn't getting much water coming out the mid section exhaust. I thought I knew what the problem was and called Kenny who explained some things and I went home and checked the water bypass valve. Took out the valve and cleaned it, put the engine in a test tank and as soon as I ran the engine I started getting more water out the exhaust. I haven't put it into the water but I'll bet this was it.

Thanks
Ted

P.S. If this isn't it it'll be at Kenny's tomorrow.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny's a good dude!:thumbsup: I try to buy all my stuff at his place....remember to tell them your a PFF member.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Good lookin ride Ted!! Time to bloody it up!! Glad it worked out! 

+ 1 for Kenny!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Did I see a guy in a gray/silver f250 pullin your old ride?


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

He's doing me a huge favor by housing my windrider trimaran during this windstorm we are having. If I had a boat with an engine I would certainly go to him from now on. Helluva down to Earth guy.


----------

